# Gun blueing brass tubes



## KLJ (Oct 30, 2018)

After reading the article in the library on using black it, I remembered I had some very out of date gun blueing. I wiped a tube with denatured alcohol put tube in the gun blueing  ( less than a minute) and it seemed to work well. What I used was very old birchwood casey super blue, fresh would probably work better, have not used on a pen so don't know how glue effects it, just giving you something to try that looks like might work well.


----------



## philipff (Oct 30, 2018)

Could we see the blank before and after the pen it turned, Please?   p.


----------



## KLJ (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry I just blackened the brass have not turned a pen with it yet.


----------

